# Η ρούγα Κέρκυρα



## Theseus (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't know how to download a YouTube video but if you look under the heading above, three YouTube videos appear. One lasts 8:02, another 3:06 & the third 2:31 minutes. It is the first one that interests me. It is introduced by a young lady with dark hair in a white skirt & a brown top. Can any tell me exactly what she says? It seems that she lists the dances that are to follow but towards the end of her short introduction the word προσπάθεια occurs, I think. It is only a short introduction but I should like to know what exactly she says. Today I am practicising my ability to hear & understand Greek. It is very difficult!:down:


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2017)

Η Ομάδα Ελληνικών Χορών της Μητρόπολης Κέρκυρας χορεύει Ρούγα στην εκδήλωση Νεότητας στην πάνω πλατεία της Κέρκυρας 2.5.2010

«... την Περαντζάδα, τη Ρούγα, τον Αι-Γιώργη και το Χορό της Νύφης. Ας ενισχύσουμε την προσπάθεια αυτή με το χειροκρότημά μας».

Κάτω στον Άη Γιώργη στο κρύο το νερό
σκοτώσαν’ το Γιαννάκη τον ακριβό υιό,
λαλα λαλα λαλαλα λα λαλα
λαλα λαλα λαλαλα λα λαλα.

http://www.kanellatou.gr/paradosiako/eptanisa/corfu/ai-giorgis10.html


----------



## Theseus (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the trouble and the transcript, Earion. I have various versions of the traditional song and dance Κάτου στην Άη Γιώργη. The version you referred me to is slightly different to the one I have: it adds this verse:

Πάνε και τον εβρίσκουν μέσα σε μια λακιά
εκεί τον εσκοτώσαν οι Τούρκοι τα σκυλιά,
λαλα λαλα λαλαλα λα λαλα
λαλα λαλα λαλαλα λα λαλα.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 21, 2017)

I've listened to the words closely but I'm still not hearing the words of the last verse. It begins with Κάτου στην Άη Γιώργη & after that the words elude me. Can you give me the whole stanza? Thanks.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2017)

Theseus said:


> I've listened to the words closely but I'm still not hearing the words of the last verse. It begins with Κάτου στην Άη Γιώργη & after that the words elude me. Can you give me the whole stanza? Thanks.



Κάτω στον Αϊ-Γιώργη στο κρύο το νερό
σκοτώσαν το Γιαννάκη τον ακριβό υιό
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλάλα
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά

Τούρκοι τον εσκοτώσαν, Ρωμιοί τον κλαίγανε
τα δυο του τ' αδελφάκια τον εγυρεύανε
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλάλα
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά
λα λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά

Κάτω στον Αϊ-Γιώργη μέσα στις καλαμιές
σκοτώσαν το Γιαννάκη με δύο μαχαιριές
λα λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά
λα λαλαλά λαλά λαλά λαλάλα
λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά λαλά


With the "la la" rendered as sung in that clip. 
Weeell, I'm... sitting here, ya ya, writin' 'bout the la la, ahum, ahum.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks so much, 'Man. There are so many variants of this song. It is hard to find out who this Γιαννάκη is& who killed him. As SBE pointed out the original date of provenance is important as to who the murderers were. The introductory comments say this:-
Έλκει την καταγωγή του από τα Ακριτικά τραγούδια και είναι από τα παλαιότερα τραγούδια της κερκυραϊκής παράδοσης. Αναφέρεται σε πραγματικό πρόσωπο του 10ου – 11ου αιώνα τον Γιαννάκη, γιο του ακρίτα Ανδρόνικου. Ο θρήνος για τον θάνατό του γίνεται θρύλος που διαδίδεται σε όλες τις περιοχές: από τα νησιά του Αιγαίου και την Κρήτη μέχρι τα νησιά του Ιονίου, από την Πελοπόννησο και την Ήπειρο σε όλες τις περιοχές του Βυζαντίου. Για αυτό και υπάρχουν πολλές παραλλαγές αυτού του τραγουδιού. Υπάρχει, βέβαια, και μια άλλη εκδοχή. Το τραγούδι γράφεται για έναν λαϊκό ήρωα που έχασε τη ζωή του πολεμώντας γενναία σε μια από τις πολιορκίες του νησιού μας από τους Τούρκους την περίοδο της ενετοκρατίας. Αρχικά ήταν διαδεδομένο και χορευόταν στα χωριά της Νότιας Κέρκυρας, γιατί συνδέεται με μια πραγματική Ιστορία. Με την αρπαγή του Γιαννάκη το 1725 περίπου από πειρατές στον Άι – Γιώργη, στην παραλία, κοντά στο «Κρύο το Νερό».


----------

